# Hurler avec le loups



## Isapaola

Salve, cugini francesi. Qualcuno di voi sa aiutarmi a trovare un corrispondente italiano di questa espressione francese? Non è la sola purtroppo: sto aiutando nei compiti una mia nipotina che si fida di me, ma il mio francese è più scarso del suo. Grazie, e aspettatevi il resto, temo.


----------



## nestore

Isapaola!
Ti risponde un fratello italiano. *Hurler avec les loups* significa calcare il proprio atteggiamento su quello degli altri, imitare. Verifica un po' se nel tuo testo questo significato è pertinente o meno.


Nestore


----------



## Isapaola

nestore said:


> Isapaola!
> Ti risponde un fratello italiano. *Hurler avec les loups* significa calcare il proprio atteggiamento su quello degli altri, imitare. Verifica un po' se nel tuo testo questo significato è pertinente o meno.
> 
> 
> Nestore


 Grazie, Nestore.
Visto che il "compito" sarebbe di trovare corrispondenti idiomatici italiani ad altri francesi pensi che "seguire l'onda" potrebbe andar bene?  Anche "accodarsi" forse, ma mi pare che si richieda un'espressione, non una parola. Grazie molte per l'aiuto.


----------



## nestore

Ricciao Isapaola!!
Direi che *seguire l'onda*/seguire la corrente è perfetto!!
Buon lavoro!

Nestore


----------



## itka

Non saprei dire se "seguire l'onda" rende l'idea, ma "hurler avec les loups" significa mettersi con i più numerosi, i più potenti, non solo per conformarsi al gruppo ma _contro_ un'altra idea o _contro_ una persona.


----------



## jacquesvd

itka said:


> Non saprei dire se "seguire l'onda" rende l'idea, ma "hurler avec les loups" significa mettersi con i più numerosi, i più potenti, non solo per conformarsi al gruppo ma _contro_ un'altra idea o _contro_ una persona.


 
Non penso affatto che seguire l'onda traduce perfettamente l'idea (è piuttosto come l'inglese 'go with the flow') mentre qui c'è infatti questa idea di mettersi con i più potenti, anche se questo vuol dire abbandonare le sue proprie convinzioni e perciò penso che 'andare dove tira il vento' esprime meglio l'idea perchè ha quella sfumatura di adeguarsi alle circostanze come il cameleonte.


----------



## Corsicum

*Nella chiesa co' santi, e in taverna co’ ghiottoni *(Dante)

Métaphore ou rapport de similitude :
_Il faut , dit-on, *hurler avec les loups*._
_Nella chiesa co' santi, e in taverna co’ ghiottoni _
Voir les explications, on a bien deux significations possibles en Français comme en Italien .
Giuseppi Filippo Barberi 1821 :
http://books.google.fr/books?id=jcQCAAAAYAAJ&pg=RA1-PA66&dq=hurler+avec+les+loups+italien

_ps : Si il y a lieu ?, je vous laisse le soin d’adapter en Italien «actuel» …je ne m’y risque pas !_


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao,
Vi propongo _"entrare nel branco"_ o qualcosa di simile con la parola _branco ._
Corrisponde discretamente alla definizione che ne dà il mio dizionario preferito, il Sabatini-Coletti :

Branco[bràn-co] s.m. (pl. _-chi_) 

2 estens. In senso spreg., gruppo di persone SIN banda: _b. di fannulloni_ || fare b., entrare nel b., aggregarsi a un gruppo, a un'associazione, uniformandosi ai comportamenti dominanti | andare, viaggiare in b., seguendo passivamente gli altri
​


----------



## Corsicum

matoupaschat said:


> seguendo passivamente gli altri


Ciao,
Cela ressemble aussi "_aux moutons de Panurge_" ? ..Suivre passivement comme un troupeau de moutons.


----------



## matoupaschat

Oui, mais pour  les moutons de Panurge, on insiste sur la passivité, l'innocuité des moutons aussi, sans y voir l'intérêt personnel qu'il y a dans l'expression hurler avec les loups et que je trouve bien rendu par entrare nel branco ; branco est le terme approprié en italien pour des loups, pour les moutons, c'est gregge .


----------



## Isapaola

Grazie infinitamente a tutti. Sono sempre colpita dall'impegno e dalla gentilezza con cui si cerca di dare una mano agli sconosciuti che la chiedono. Il mondo è proprio bello visto dai forum di wordreference. 
Grazie ancora, credo di aver capito bene ora.


----------

